# Panny 2000 is a pain in the butt



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

I've had my panny 2000 for 3 years now,only have 190 hours on it,after watching about 5 movies i start to see dust spots on the black area,it's about 4" round and it's light grey,i keep taking the projector apart to blow it out,then it works fine for awhile then it comes back.Anybody eles gets this problem or am i to fussy about my picture.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

It's a problem that plagues some more than others. I've had mine for about the same length of time and just finished removing the dust particles for the first time. There are a lot of comments about dust particles (balls) on the official AE2000 forum, and some folks have virtually no problems.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=930732

It will depend a lot on your surroundings and some think it depends on the projector mounting (ceiling mounts seem more prone). If you ever decide to trade up or out, PM me, please.


----------

